# Ocean Kayak Drifter



## fishnuttz

Ocean kayak ( Drifter) I've been paddling this yak for almost two years. I have never paddled another yak. How does it compare to other yaks ? Is it a barge ?? I would like some input from people that know.. please It does seem to be a little rough paddling against wind and current I have had it out a mile or so off of Grandview and out at the obx but in the James it's seems to be a little rough paddling.. any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## wes

I think the drifter is one of the best all around sit on tops you will find. I own a trident 11 ,a trident 15 and a redfish 12 like them all...but the drifter is the original "swiss army knife" tough to beat .


----------



## fishnuttz

Thanks Wes for your reply I was wondering how it compared to the trident 15 ..Thank for letting me know..


----------



## uncdub13

For fishing in the ocean or open waters, the Drifter is sweet. The hull slap is a little noisey for my preferences for doing anything stealthy inshore, but that's my only real complaint with it, and it's minor.


----------



## wes

fishnuttz said:


> Thanks Wes for your reply I was wondering how it compared to the trident 15 ..Thank for letting me know..


Trident 15 was my choice for fishing the outer banks...very stable, great carrying capacity, good glide ,fairly fast, rod pod and sonar shield for surf launch. Trident 11 for the upper potomac and Shennandoah. the Redfish 12 is real comfortable to fish from for extended periods...lakes/ponds/slower rivers... you can fall asleep in it if you are not careful. Redfish 12 is real close to a drifter..I got a deal on the redfish or it would have been a drifter.


----------



## fishnuttz

Thanks again for your replies.. Sounds like I did pretty good for where I go


----------



## kayak kevin

I’ve been using a drifter for my main kayak since '06. i would have to think it’s probably the most stable and maneuverable kayak there out there. One outstanding factor is its rocker. When its sitting on a flat surface the bow and stern are off the ground. This allows it to spin on an axis right below the seat. 
Now the draw backs of this is it doesn’t track well, it swings side to side on the paddle strokes. This makes it slow and tiring when paddling any distance. Nearly all of the newer kayaks have gotten away from the rocker putting more of the bow and stern in the water, greatly improving the tracking. I got a prowler 15 that I use for distance, like to the first island. Its harder to get around the pilings but makes the paddle out and back so much more easier.
The only other draw back of the drifter is the storage space. The tank well is small by modern fishing kayaks. 
It’s a great fishing kayak, especially in and around out of the water structure, standing and sight casting, launching and landing in the surf and within short distances. I gota think it would be great on a river to.


----------



## fishnuttz

kayak kevin said:


> Now the draw backs of this is it doesn’t track well, it swings side to side on the paddle strokes. This makes it slow and tiring when paddling any distance. Nearly all of the newer kayaks have gotten away from the rocker putting more of the bow and stern in the water, greatly improving the tracking. I got a prowler 15 that I use for distance, like to the first island. Its harder to get around the pilings but makes the paddle out and back so much more easier.
> The only other draw back of the drifter is the storage space. The tank well is small by modern fishing kayaks.
> It’s a great fishing kayak, especially in and around out of the water structure, standing and sight casting, launching and landing in the surf and within short distances. I gota think it would be great on a river to.


 WOW That's Some great info It does seem to be great in the river especially in some of the creeks I fish for big cats. I can easily maneuver around log jambs and stuff .. On the other hand just like you said traveling up and down the channel sometimes whoops my A$$. more so when traveling against the wind and current.. I was wondering about the first Island when I made the post . I love to fish out there but have been hesitant on going do to the currents out there .. Thank you for that awesome reply  Oh My I been looking online I think I going To put the prowler 15 angler on the wish list


----------



## bbcroaker

Fishnuttz:
I have a OK Prowler Trident 15. 
I live in Prince George.If you want to try it out and compare just let me know when and where.


----------



## fishnuttz

bbcroaker said:


> Fishnuttz:
> I have a OK Prowler Trident 15.
> I live in Prince George.If you want to try it out and compare just let me know when and where.


I would love too Thanks, Just let me know .. I can get free most afternoon and weekends. Anywhere around here is good.


----------



## bbcroaker

I think it's going to rain tomorrow after noon and Fri.
Sat. I've got some where to go. 
Hopefully next week. .


----------



## fishnuttz

bbcroaker said:


> I think it's going to rain tomorrow after noon and Fri.
> Sat. I've got some where to go.
> Hopefully next week. .


whenever is most convient for you ..


----------



## fishnuttz

Big thanks too BBcroaker for letting me ride that Nice yak today.. I do believe I'm going to have to get one for them distance trips. There again thank you for going out of your way for me . The world needs more people like you!


----------

